# DP is 80% gone and felt completely recovered for 2 minutes!



## Amy (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazing. I *could not *of imagined I'd feel DP less from how I've felt these past couple of nights, I have felt quite emotional and depressed with my Fiance leaving to America. There I am, lay in bed chatting to him on skype and then suddenly my vision starts to widen and unblur, I feel my body shift and my head kinda move into a different place. It was mad how quick it happened! next thing I looked and I was back to NORMAL for 2 minutes! I could think, I could feel *real* excitement (from it happening) and I could..not..believe it.

This has definately given me hope. Feel free to read my recovery tips and story http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/35225-closer-to-recovery/

Stay strong!!!  x


----------



## Apathy (Jan 26, 2013)

BULLCRAP! BK good to hear, it will get longer then 2 minutes.


----------



## Apathy (Jan 26, 2013)

Jk **


----------

